# Sketchup scripts - how?



## Unib (21 Jan 2012)

Can anyone enlighten me – I'm trying to get cutlist4 and a dovetail script to work in Sketchup Pro V8.0.3 on the Mac. I've right click on the application icon and gone to 'Show Package Contents' and then put the .rb files in the plugins folder. Is this right because I can't get them to show up anywhere when I open Sketchup. I see everything else in the plugins folder is called .plugin - so is this not the right thing to do with the .rb files? 

Thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (21 Jan 2012)

No. it's not right.

Plugins go into the Plugins folder which, on the Mac, is found under Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Google SketchUp 8/SketchUp. You must extract the files correctly when you do put them into the folder and not destroy the file structure. See this and this.

Which dovetail plugin did you download?


----------



## Unib (21 Jan 2012)

Ah, brilliant, thanks Dave, that makes sense.

I was going to try out this dovetail plugin: http://www.sketchupwoodplans.com/2011/1 ... d-drawers/


----------



## SketchUp Guru (21 Jan 2012)

Glad that worked out.

I know that dovetail plugin. It's great if you don't mind ending up with a drawer box located at the origin. It doesn't work well for the way I work because I draw all the parts for a project in place. Unless I'm only drawing a drawer box there would never be a drawer box located at the origin. Dovetails aren't difficult to draw manually but if you really need a plugin for them, I think the dovetail plugin from Wudworx is much better. It's not free but it's not expensive.


----------

